# Query regarding mutual divorce for marriage which is happened in india



## Sei (9 mo ago)

hi all
Mutual divorce that is taken in australia is it vaild in india? For Indian citizen living in aystralia for 8 years married for 8 years
If yes once divorce is done how to decree the marriage happened in india?

please help me with this stuck will multiple things


----------



## zakul bob (9 mo ago)

I have some Indian friend, I have discuss with them about mutual separation. According to their views, there have some rules like below.
At first every spouse who wants to dissolve his or her marriage always prefer to have their divorce mutual as it gives less pain and saves the time and energy. It could be no figure or any figure.
The next one important consideration is Child responsibility (If have). Mutual divorce with child, Child responsibility in Mutual Consent Divorce can be shared or joint or exclusive depend on the understanding of the couple.
The Hindu Marriage Act law, and provides that a decree for divorce cannot be passed before completing a total of 18 months.
1 year separation period for mutual consent divorce is required, after which a divorce petition can be moved by a couple. This may be followed by another six months of waiting mutual divorce period for getting a decree.
At the time of divorce if wife or husband is unemployed or financially weak, it could be mutually decided how much money to be given to him or her. For the jeweler and article it’s a duty of lawyer to help both spouse to avoid any dispute and amicable talks on exchanges of article and jewelry. Family law child custody will be well explained by the lawyer before starting initially so that every party could understand outcome of the case because most of the parents doesn’t know how divorce affects children. Most of the time till age of 12 years mothers get the custody of the children.
They just need go where husband and wife last resided together with necessary documents. After submitting the petition Husband and wife have been staying separately for a period of one year or more. That they are unable to stay together. And that both husband and wife have mutually agree to dissolve the marriage. Under these circumstances, 13b mutual divorce can be filed.


----------

